# How to use Deep-Fried Spinach "Chips" ?for what?



## chinachef (Oct 28, 2004)

how to use Deep-Fried Spinach "Chips" ?for what?


----------



## Audeo (Oct 28, 2004)

I haven't a clue on this one, chinachef, unless you are referring to spinach that has been deep-fried as a form of a "potato chip"?

This one is way out of my ballpark.  Sorry!


----------



## GB (Oct 28, 2004)

You can use them as a tasty garnish. They are delicious.


----------



## ND (Oct 30, 2004)

Hi

I havent heard of spinach chips, but you can try Crispy fried Spinach.

It can be used as a garnish or as snack

1 bunch spinach leaves
Oil for frying

Remove the leaves from the stems, wash and dry them on paper towels.
Heat oil in a wok. Add the spinach leaves (be careful of splattering) and fry till transluscent (30 sec to 1 min)

Drain on paper towel. Sprinkle salt and pepper and serve immediately.

ND


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 30, 2004)

ND, I know it's late - we just got home - but I had to say the restaurant I used to cook at - we would do fried spinach as a garnish it is WONDERFUL!!!!  Also, try fried parsley - the greatest flavor also!!!  

Welcome to Discuss Cooking!!!


----------



## ND (Nov 1, 2004)

Hello

Thanks , I will try with parsley also. 
I like to cook and maybe once in a while when I am stuck we could discuss how to go about things

ND


----------

